# Solved: Asus Tablet Stuck in Loading Mode



## rstoddard (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi. I hope that I am posting this in the right forum.

I have an Asus TF101 (Transformer Android Operating System). It seems to be stuck in loading mode. All that's on the screen is the logo and the loading symbol (a circle of dots going around and around). It never loads; it just stays on this screen. I downloaded the user manual, and it says to reset it by holding the power button in for a few seconds. So, I tried this, but all it does is restart to the same point. 

Another suggestion was to remove the battery pack. The only problem is that I can't find where it is. The manual tells me what to do but does not indicate where the batter pack is located and how I can access it.

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## YOCS (Nov 30, 2014)

Try holding the power button and the volume down rocker at the same time. When it reboots look at the options. There may be an option to select the Android OS. I am running this custom ROM on my TF101. If the above doesn't work and if you don't have any data on there that needs to be saved you may want to think about loading a custom ROM. Check out xda-developers.com.


----------



## rstoddard (Mar 23, 2004)

Thank you for your suggestions. None of what you suggested worked. However, I am going to mark this thread "solved." I have a chance to purchase a lap top for a good price. I hate the Android Operating System anyway. It's bad enough that I have to deal with it on my cell. Give me Windows any day!

So, bye bye tablet 

Thanks again.


----------

